# Cooking beans with minimal ingredients



## Don Latch (May 24, 2006)

I'm a total beginer and I'm trying to learn what tastes go well by adding them one at a time. I'm also trying to eat healthy and low sodium. And, since I'm cooking mostly for one, I find most recipes frustrating. I just want to learn some ingredient combining basics. 

Permit me to mine the database here; this is my first post.

Let me start with beans: what is the simplest way to eat beans? Soak them, simmer them and then add what? What one or two spices or seasonings would one start with; the minimum below which no one would like them. Salt and pepper, sure but I'm eschewing the salt so besides those two what are the basics?

Thanks in advance, 

Donald
Richmond Virginia


----------



## buckytom (May 24, 2006)

i understand minimalism, but 'm not sure how or why anyone would want to make something that no one woul like. however, i would use a stock (veggie, chicken, etc.) to simmer the beans. and for an extremely simple addition, i would go with roasted garlic. 

you could add just about any other single common herb, like parsley, rosemary, thyme, bay, sage, oregano,  etc., and you have a whole new flavor profile.

other additions that don't take too much away from the bean flavor are chopped and wilted greens, or sweated mild onions.


----------



## Haggis (May 25, 2006)

If I just had to add two ingredients to beans (apart from salt and pepper) it would be lemon juice and extra-virgin olive oil. Or ev-oo and a herb, such as parsley.


----------



## GB (May 25, 2006)

I know you are trying to go low sodium, but don't go no sodium, at least with beans. In my opinion beans need salt to bring out the flavor. You do not need to use a lot, but you do need some.


----------



## AllenOK (May 25, 2006)

I also agree about the salt.  You need some salt in food, to improve the taste.  That does not mean you should go overboard with it.

I always add some ham to my beans.  If you're just cooking one pound of dry beans, soak them overnight, drain, then simmer with about 4 oz or so of ham.  I also like to add 1/2 c or so of chopped onions, a bay leaf, and black pepper.  I won't add any salt until the beans are done.  Then, I taste it, and if it needs any (remember, the ham is salty), I'll add a little.


----------



## jennyema (May 25, 2006)

In Italy you often enjoy white beans seasoned only with sage, evoo and salt.  Or rosemary, evoo and salt.

When done correctly, they are sublime, IMO.  But many people find them bland and boring.


----------



## pdswife (May 25, 2006)

Allen.. is there a reason not to add salt until the end of cooking time?  All my MIL's bean/lentil recipes say add the salt after cooking but, she can't tell me why.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 25, 2006)

From what I understand, adding salt before the end of cooking time can turn the beans quite hard.


----------



## GB (May 25, 2006)

Supposedly if the salt is added early on it makes the beans tough. I have heard this is not true, but just an old wives tale though. This is just hearsay though as I have never cooked beans from scratch before so I have no first hand knowledge.


----------



## jennyema (May 25, 2006)

Adding salt won't toughen the beans.  This comes from a bunch of food scientists (eg Shirley and Rbt. Wolke) as well as my too many years of cooking with dry beans.

Like Alton Brown says _"if you wait unti they're finished to add the salt they're going to taste like papier-mâché."
_
Tough beans generally mean the beans were old.  The two other contributing factors are acidic ingredients (wine, tomatoes) and hard water.


----------



## Swann (May 25, 2006)

I buy my beans from http://www.nativeseeds.org/ of Tuscon, AZ. Different varieties and very good. 1# of beans soaked in plenty of water by quick method of bringing to a boil, turn off heat, let stand 1 hr. Drain. Add fresh water, 1 chopped onion, 4 cloves chopped garlic, and 2 TBS olive oil and simmer until soft. Bean variety and dryness of beans determines length of time. Add seasonings of 1 tsp or more cumin to taste and salt if needed. 
I frequently add a dried pasilla chile pepper when cooking. Beans cook well in a pressure cooker. I serve with sausage on the side.


----------



## AllenOK (May 26, 2006)

I don't like to salt a liquid that I know is going to simmer for a long time, as it can reduce down a bit and concentrate the salt past my tolerance level.  Also, addin a LOT of ham (which is what I like) has put so much salt into the beans that I don't need to add any extra.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 26, 2006)

Well, even though the "toughening" part might be a myth, since I normally cook a smoked turkey thigh with my beans, that's all the salt they need.


----------



## urmaniac13 (May 26, 2006)

This is an extended question from a "not so expert" about dried beans...  I use them to line over the puff pastry to avoid excess rising when I precook it.  
The beans will get "toasted" in the process, and I hate to throw them away as it seems like such a waste, but I have never been sure if they could be reusable.  I tried to soak and cook them the other day like I usually do with normal "untoasted" beans, but they seemed to remain too dry inside. (one thing though, I forgot to add the baking soda while soaking..) Can they be recycled and recooked?  If so what kind of additional treatments and considerations need to be taken?


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 26, 2006)

Oh goodness - don't even try to cook & eat beans that you've used to weight down pastry!!!!

But there's no need to waste them, either.  I use the same beans over & over & over.  Just pour them into a dish & allow them to cool, then keep them in a ziplock bag or jar until the next time you need them.  I've been using the same beans for a few years now.


----------



## urmaniac13 (May 26, 2006)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> Oh goodness - don't even try to cook & eat beans that you've used to weight down pastry!!!!
> 
> But there's no need to waste them, either. I use the same beans over & over & over. Just pour them into a dish & allow them to cool, then keep them in a ziplock bag or jar until the next time you need them. I've been using the same beans for a few years now.


 
Ah Breezy... I never thought of reusing it this way!!  (I was afraid it may get burnt too much and transcend some funk on the pastry shell...)  I will try your method next time!!  Thanks so much!!


----------



## bethzaring (May 26, 2006)

This comes from the Michigan Bean Commission.

"Under cooking tips:

Add any acid substances, such as lemon juice, vinegar, tomatoes or wine, at the end of cooking time since acid makes beans firm."

It is my understanding that the beans will never completely soften up if the acid ingredient is added before or during cooking.  The bean commission does not address salt in this regard.

Which reminds me of a joke.

Has anyone ever tried to cook dried soybeans?  You must have this experience to appreciate this joke.

When cooking soybeans, add a sliver of granite.  When the granite is tender, the soybeans are done.


----------



## Don Latch (May 26, 2006)

Thanks Buckytom. Now I have to ask the basics of a vegie stock...LOL...I'm that novice.

My hat is off to anyone who can call themself a good cook or masterchef. The topic is vast.

DLatch


----------



## Don Latch (May 26, 2006)

*simple beans*

Thanks for posting Swann. Can your simmer, discribed below, be called a vegetable stock?



			
				Swann said:
			
		

> I buy my beans from http://www.nativeseeds.org/ of Tuscon, AZ. Different varieties and very good. 1# of beans soaked in plenty of water by quick method of bringing to a boil, turn off heat, let stand 1 hr. Drain. Add fresh water, 1 chopped onion, 4 cloves chopped garlic, and 2 TBS olive oil and simmer until soft. Bean variety and dryness of beans determines length of time. Add seasonings of 1 tsp or more cumin to taste and salt if needed.
> I frequently add a dried pasilla chile pepper when cooking. Beans cook well in a pressure cooker. I serve with sausage on the side.


----------



## Don Latch (May 26, 2006)

*simple beans*

Good information. I'm learning to taste by adding flavors, basically, one at a time. 



			
				Haggis said:
			
		

> If I just had to add two ingredients to beans (apart from salt and pepper) it would be lemon juice and extra-virgin olive oil. Or ev-oo and a herb, such as parsley.


----------



## Don Latch (May 26, 2006)

*minimizing sodium*

I hear you, GB. Salt must be the single best flavor inhancer. Now that I'm off packaged foods I'm really appreciating what a dash of salt can do. I'm conviced low sodium / high potassium helps my blood pressure so I'm determined to learn to cook, there's no other way to control sodium intake.

DLatch



			
				GB said:
			
		

> I know you are trying to go low sodium, but don't go no sodium, at least with beans. In my opinion beans need salt to bring out the flavor. You do not need to use a lot, but you do need some.


----------



## Don Latch (May 26, 2006)

*beans sublime*

Now you're talking minimalism. Thanks for posting this jennyema. I HAVE sage evoo and salt. I should be able to taste all four things!



			
				jennyema said:
			
		

> In Italy you often enjoy white beans seasoned only with sage, evoo and salt. Or rosemary, evoo and salt.
> 
> When done correctly, they are sublime, IMO. But many people find them bland and boring.


----------



## jennyema (May 26, 2006)

bethzaring said:
			
		

> This
> 
> When cooking soybeans, add a sliver of granite. When the granite is tender, the soybeans are done.


----------



## Swann (May 26, 2006)

Don Latch said:
			
		

> Thanks for posting Swann. Can your simmer, discribed below, be called a vegetable stock?



Simmer means to boil at a slow rate... just to keep it bubbling. I bring to a boil and turn down the burner to keep the water (liquid) to just about 212°. You can certainly use vegetable stock or chicken stock for the liquid.


----------



## kimbaby (May 29, 2006)

I cook my beans without soaking, 
with salt, and bacon,or some type of seasoning...
be sure to cover the beans with water and to check on the water content during cooking,bring to a boil, then turn down to simmer,
cook for about 2.5 hours...


----------

